# planning for a pressurized co2 setup



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i have been using yeast method for a while and now i want to upgrade to pressurized. Just want to know where is the cheapest place for a small co2 tank?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

or should i just use a paintball setup? i already have a paintball tank


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Assuming this is for a planted tank? I'll move it back if it isn't, but for now I'm moving it over to the planted tank section.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Assuming this is for a planted tank? I'll move it back if it isn't, but for now I'm moving it over to the planted tank section.


yes its for planted tank thank you.


----------

